# injectable vitamin b12



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

For some reason, someone I've met is convinced that this would help him gain muscle - though I'm a bit sceptical to be honest and would much rather do a cycle than this - and I'm wondering if veterinary grade would be safe for injection (hypothetically of course).

Do any of you have any experience with this?

Here's an example: http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/prodinfo.asp?number=INTRA100&variation=

Cheers lads!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

It will increase his appetite by a fair amount, so if he eats and trains well he'll gain. Then again, he should be eating and training well anyway.

The quality of the suspension is probably fine, but due to it being a multi-use vial (100ml!), there might be a few issues if his procedure is lacking. Human pharma grade B12 in ampules can be had for a fair price, obviously not as cheap as vet grade though. I wouldn't want to use a single vial 100 times tbh.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

How much would you take a day ?,

Is is sub-q or IM ?

cheers


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

bump!


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

TBH i just thought it increased your appetite no? You may put on weight but not really gonna help you put on muscle unless you have a prob eating. I used to take it when i was 220lbs eating 5500 calories and could eat no more and was strugglin to maintain due to the volume of food i had to eat (healthy stuff low cals). so if thats the same with you try but inject it? bit extreme may as well do AAS if your that keen? GL mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

round 2 said:


> TBH i just thought it increased your appetite no? You may put on weight but not really gonna help you put on muscle unless you have a prob eating. I used to take it when i was 220lbs eating 5500 calories and could eat no more and was strugglin to maintain due to the volume of food i had to eat (healthy stuff low cals). so if thats the same with you try but inject it? bit extreme may as well do AAS if your that keen? GL mate:thumbup1:


x2 mate

Only gain because of increased appetite, and only if your not eating a good diet beforehand

I get a massive increase in appetite on aas plus the androgenic effect so aas is a double winner for me, no point b12 mate, even if its cheap. Go for some aas if you think you need something.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Why raise your CPK for something like that?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

CPK

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

CPK may refer to:

* Cpk, a measure of process capability

* CPK, an abbreviation for the enzyme "creatine phosphokinase", or alternatively a blood test for that enzyme

* CPK coloring, a way to color atoms when visualizing molecular models

* "C.P.K." (Crazy Poway Kids), a 1995 song by Unwritten Law from their album Blue Room

* Cabbage Patch Kids

** California Pizza Kitchen*

* Carpenders Park railway station, England (National Rail station code)

* Central Park in New York City

* Chesapeake Utilities (New York Stock Exchange symbol)

* Church of the Province of Kenya, a former name for the Anglican Church of Kenya

* Clyde Parkour, Scottish parkour team

* Communist Party of Kampuchea, commonly known as the Khmer Rouge


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> x2 mate
> 
> Only gain because of increased appetite, and only if your not eating a good diet beforehand
> 
> I get a massive increase in appetite on aas plus the androgenic effect so aas is a double winner for me, no point b12 mate, even if its cheap. Go for some aas if you think you need something.


 I would go for gear as well, but that's not the point.

Is the veterinary stuff safe to use? At what dosage?

Cheers!


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Nutz01 said:


> CPK
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Spot on!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

MyVision said:


> I would go for gear as well, but that's not the point.
> 
> Is the veterinary stuff safe to use? At what dosage?
> 
> Cheers!


At the right dosage I would say veterinary stuff is safe to use, animals are at risk of infection just like us humans, so I cant see vet stuff being any less sterile, some aas are veterinary grade.

At what dosage? I dont know, Sorry


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Just to note. A forum sponsor sells it, double strength 100ml bottle, decent price. Might give it a try myself. Synthetek i think there called, just check the list of advertisers


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 17, 2009)

Nemises said:


> Just to note. A forum sponsor sells it, double strength 100ml bottle, decent price. Might give it a try myself. Synthetek i think there called, just check the list of advertisers


Not only is our product double the strength but also a timed release formula that only needs to be taken once every 3-4 days.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Its supposed to help with acne as well.

Myvision - If you have a go at it let us know how you get on.


----------



## J4CKT (Feb 18, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> How much would you take a day ?,
> 
> Is is sub-q or IM ?
> 
> cheers


Dosing protocol for Synthelamin is 2ml IM, ED for the first week. 2ml every 3-4 days thereafter. Any other B12 product is ED only.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

Used to be given B12 or B-complex injections by the doc when really run down (usually around Uni exam time) and it seemed to help with the immune system and concentration. I now buy it whenever I go home to Cape Town and have used it in the run up to shows in the past. So far, fingers crossed, have never got ill while on diet! Not sure of any of the other effects - appetite etc (I guess the thermos counteract it with me!!).


----------



## kaney07 (May 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOPHAKOMP-B12-Depot1000-Hydroxo-injection-10x-2ml-vials-/220588963650?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item335c207742


----------

